
Citi suspends senior bond trader over alleged theft from canteen - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/b7c1952a-467b-11ea-aeb3-955839e06441
======
motohagiography
Sincere question, how is this not transparently a pretext technicality for
with-cause to avoid settlement, given what banks tolerate from people who make
them money?

------
dickeytk
[https://outline.com/qvE7Gw](https://outline.com/qvE7Gw)

Also, “canteen” is British for “cafeteria”

------
FriendlyNormie
Why do people upvote paywalled links? This post has 8 upvotes already. Why?
Were those 8 people actually able to read the article somehow?

Mirror without paywall: [https://archive.is/r1cXt](https://archive.is/r1cXt)

~~~
chewz
Why is it legal to post on HN links to stolen content?

~~~
FriendlyNormie
Between this comment and your submission history consisting almost entirely of
FT links, you really aren’t trying very hard to conceal the fact that you work
for FT.

Why are links with paywalls even allowed to be submitted to HN? I imagine if I
submitted dozens of links to my personal website where the only viewable
content was a bunch of donation links, my account would be banned.

~~~
crmrc114
Good Point, maybe we should just start flagging all posts that are pay-walled?
Why feed traffic to a site and pay their advertisers when they don't want us.

